# Funny customer name combination



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

On a side note, Charlie texted me and told me the order was cancelled and not to pick it up. When I got there, they had his order ready, the order was still on the screen, and it was still active on their systems as well (they had not received any cancellation notice). I have no idea what that was about.

As for Angel, apparently someone had picked her order up already, 30-40 minutes ago, and I was the third or fourth driver to come for it AFTER it got picked up.

So I got nothing out of the two orders (was supposed to be around $34 for the two).


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

montecristo said:


> View attachment 649125
> 
> 
> On a side note, Charlie texted me and told me the order was cancelled and not to pick it up. When I got there, they had his order ready, the order was still on the screen, and it was still active on their systems as well (they had not received any cancellation notice). I have no idea what that was about.
> ...


Lemme guess. Chick-Fil-A?


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Lemme guess. Chick-Fil-A?


Jack in the box


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Complete both orders and get paid.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I got one once .. smegma.
really.

google it


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I had a woman from Ghana say her first name was nunyeh, I just told her if her last name was binness I was going to cancel the ride and go home.


----------



## Sorien (Oct 15, 2017)

I once had a trip to a "Kira N."

First thought is "It's going to take a looooong time to deliver to DS9"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Asif

Rohits actual brother.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

montecristo said:


> View attachment 649125
> 
> 
> On a side note, Charlie texted me and told me the order was cancelled and not to pick it up. When I got there, they had his order ready, the order was still on the screen, and it was still active on their systems as well (they had not received any cancellation notice). I have no idea what that was about.
> ...


For Charlie, I would have picked it up and texted again once I drove away asking - “are you sure you don’t want it delivered and have it cancelled instead? It still shows active.” If he confirms, then you get to terminate, get paid, and have dinner.

For Angel - I hear there are drivers scamming free meals. They screenshot the order, then cancel. They head to the pickup and take the order to eat themselves (showing the screenshot if requested). Since they previously cancelled, no one even knows they were the one to pick it up 😳


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> For Charlie, I would have picked it up and texted again once I drove away asking - “are you sure you don’t want it delivered and have it cancelled instead? It still shows active.” If he confirms, then you get to terminate, get paid, and have dinner.
> 
> For Angel - I hear there are drivers scamming free meals. They screenshot the order, then cancel. They head to the pickup and take the order to eat themselves (showing the screenshot if requested). Since they previously cancelled, no one even knows they were the one to pick it up 😳


Some restaurants in my area are aware of that, they make you confirm the order before handing it over.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Some restaurants in my area are aware of that, they make you confirm the order before handing it over.


That’s good! Unless you’re a scammer then it’s bad 😂


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> For Charlie, I would have picked it up and texted again once I drove away asking - “are you sure you don’t want it delivered and have it cancelled instead? It still shows active.” If he confirms, then you get to terminate, get paid, and have dinner.
> 
> For Angel - I hear there are drivers scamming free meals. They screenshot the order, then cancel. They head to the pickup and take the order to eat themselves (showing the screenshot if requested). Since they previously cancelled, no one even knows they were the one to pick it up 😳


I had one guy at a restaurant look at my phone and wanted to see the order on the screen slide up and down to make sure it wasn’t a screenshot.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Two different addresses for food delivery. They each ordered essentially the same meal and drink although from different restaurants.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Complete both orders and get paid.


How? One was already taken.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Sorien said:


> I once had a trip to a "Kira N."
> 
> First thought is "It's going to take a looooong time to deliver to DS9"


Haha

Did you see they cast Stacey Abrams as "president of the world" in Star Trek: Discovery? 🤣


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> For Charlie, I would have picked it up and texted again once I drove away asking - “are you sure you don’t want it delivered and have it cancelled instead? It still shows active.” If he confirms, then you get to terminate, get paid, and have dinner.
> 
> For Angel - I hear there are drivers scamming free meals. They screenshot the order, then cancel. They head to the pickup and take the order to eat themselves (showing the screenshot if requested). Since they previously cancelled, no one even knows they were the one to pick it up 😳


Yeah I was thinking maybe I should have delivered the Charlie order anyway, or asked him to cancel it, or maybe called/texted (apparently there's a new texting option, it actually worked quite quickly when I reported a closed restaurant, and they gave me a $3 compensation fee for it, something I thought they didn't do any more) support about it. It seemed kind of odd that he messaged me to tell me it was cancelled and to not pick it up, but it never got cancelled in the app (I ended up cancelling it myself, which probably counted against my cancellation rate).


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

montecristo said:


> How? One was already taken.


Ghost delivery.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Ghost delivery.


What do you do about the picture, if it's "leave at door"?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

montecristo said:


> What do you do about the picture, if it's "leave at door"?


Handed over to customer.


----------

